# TT rear speaker size



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi All..

Before I start planning my hardwired install, does any one know what size the speakers in the front and rear are, do i need any speacial adaptors, or can I dump in some standard off the shelf speakers..

Was also thinking of putting an amp where the cd changer goes as I have an Ipod..

Does anyone know which side of the car the Audi run there power cabels.

Any ideas or suggestions please..

cheers.. :!:


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Here you go mate................

http://www.bassjunkies.com/index.php?se ... 4535010838


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi mate I fitted Alpine 6.5inch components in the front door and 6.5inch 3-way speakers in the rear. Both sets were Euro-fitting so had numerous holes around the edges to match the OEM screw locations, allowing you to fit them easily. I didn't need any adapters.  
The BOSE amp in the coupe is behind the drivers side rear panel so that power runs down that side I think. I removed my entire BOSE system and replaced with new amps, speakers and head-unit. I ran the power cable across the front and down the drivers side, with the speaker, RCA and CD changer cables down the passenger side.

Let me know how you get on or need any further advice. Jaygemson also replaced his system so is also another good point of contact. 8)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info, so euro fittments is what I need, what size amps can you fitt when the bose was out, also, what was the biggest headache you faced when fitting..

cheers..


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I've got Alpine 6 1/2 inch comps all round powered by a Alpine V12 amp


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi mate, I managed to fit a 4 channel amp in the space vacated by the BOSE amp (you'll laugh when you see how small this is! :lol: ), but I can't remember the exact dimensions. Just make sure you secure it properly so it doesn't touch or bang against the bodywork. The most difficult part I found was to remove the rear panels because I had to remove the rear seat base and rear seat back which proved difficult because I didn't have the right tools! I had to buy a pipe spanner from machine mart to remove the seat striker in order to remove the rear panel. To give me more space to work in I removed both seat backs, partly because I was replacing the CD changer behind the panel too! 8)


----------

